# Unlicensed handyman KILLS 4 month old girl.



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

(NOTE: I posted this over on CT. It might attract some heat from the low lifes but it does make a strong case for why we say what we say.)

OK, so he didn't do it on purpose but it would not be a huge stretch to string him up for involuntary manslaughter.



> Fire investigators Friday blamed a fatal house explosion in north Charlotte on an improperly removed heater that left a gas pipe uncapped.
> 
> 
> When an *uncertified handyman turned the gas back on last week to ignite a water heater*, fire officials said gas seeped from the uncapped pipe for almost two hours before the house blew up.
> ...





> *A handyman removed the gas heater from the hallway, but firefighters said he didn't cap the pipe to prevent gas from flowing out of it in the future.* The gas was turned off at the time.
> 
> Synora's family moved into the house in June. On June 19, Chambers talked with the landlord about a leaky toilet at the one-story house. She also told the landlord she had put a deposit down for gas, but the family didn't have hot water.
> 
> ...


http://www.charlotte.com/171/story/690196.html

And that my friends, is why some of us say, "Hire a professional plumber" even when the law doesn't require it.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Thats also why when we start a job, we don't send someone else to finish it. Too much critical information is lost in the transfer of bodies. :whistling2:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I wonder if he had insurance. At least if a licensed plumber blow up your house, they have some kind of liability insurance as required by the licensing state.
No amount of money will relieve the loss of a child though...very sad.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats why handymen ought to be outlawed. This sort of thing not only happens with plumbing, but electrical and framing as well.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

God Bless that family .

Sure the guy didn't do it on purpose ,,,, yet I'm with the OP . We don't go through what we do just so some jack leg can take over !!


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

There is no insurance that will cover this situation. I believe the owner is ultimately responsible in this case. Both he and the handyman will be sued into oblivion. They are now both destitute and will live out their lives in that condition as they should but all of the gold on the planet will not bring back that little girl. Tragic.

Something to think about though. Never assume anything. How many times have any of us been called to install a gas appliance and done so without checking out the *entire* system before pronouncing it good simply because the appliance we have installed is operating properly?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

i believe the handyman is responsible. HE is the one who preformed the work, HE is the one who was not licensed even if he told the HO he was not licensed he by stating he would do it for a said amount has therefore contracted and he has no contractor license.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Bill said:


> i believe the handyman is responsible. HE is the one who preformed the work, HE is the one who was not licensed even if he told the HO he was not licensed he by stating he would do it for a said amount has therefore contracted and he has no contractor license.


 Both would get sued....and lose......The handyman is finished and could be prosecuted criminally also. The owner would also lose everything unless he was incorporated and then he would just loose his business and all its assets. If his incorporation is not air tight.......like he cheats on his tax's and buys things through his company for his personal use.....then his incorporation blanket can be pierced and he will loose all of his assets...corporate and private. I work for a lawyer who specializes in doing just that.....and hes a freakin millionare!!!! That tells me hes good at it too!!!!:thumbsup: So thats one good reason to pay yourself a paycheck every week and have seperate accounts for business and personal. OHHH I always sign my name on business forms "John Doe as President" This leaves no room for someone to sue me personally...because it proves i was acting within the incorporation and not as an individual


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

How can they prove the handyman did the work? (not supporting handypersons, just making a devils advocate type of point).


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Scott K said:


> How can they prove the handyman did the work? (not supporting handypersons, just making a devils advocate type of point).


 Its amazing what they can prove when babies start dying


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I would think the first handyman would be the one most liable since he is the one that removed the heater and didn't cap the line. Not defending the handyman but when you go fix or repair a gas water heater do you go around and check all the other fixtures to make sure they are piped properly and not leaking. then again they said the gas was turned off. I think that would set off an alarm for most plumbers. I think I would have at least done an air test on the system.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

al said:


> I would think the first handyman would be the one most liable since he is the one that removed the heater and didn't cap the line. Not defending the handyman but when you go fix or repair a gas water heater do you go around and check all the other fixtures to make sure they are piped properly and not leaking. then again they said the gas was turned off. I think that would set off an alarm for most plumbers. I think I would have at least done an air test on the system.


I think I would have heard the gas meter take off like a race horse with an open pipe in the system when I turned it on. And then test the system if I was working behind another person or had left the jobsite and returned to turn the gas on. The guy was an idiot obviously....all of them. I never leave an open gas pipe or just a valve off without the outlet plugged or capped. Even if the gas meter is off and I'm leaving.....thats just dumb!!!


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I know I would have heard the meter. It's pretty obvious. 100 bucks says the handyman's name was carlos, spoke spanglish and is a carpet layer by trade. The landlord should be put in jail. The handymen should be deported after jail time. Unless the handyman are allowed to do this sort of work and is a ligit business. In that case the landlord has no liability. I don't understand how people can take things like fixing a water heater so lightly. I have changed out hundreds and I am still to this day very mindful of what I am doing...forget tankless just regular tank swap outs. Cost that family their child......Someone should be killed over this if you ask me. 

New law: You take a life....you give up yours. Even if it was an accident.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

22, that scenario is the exact reason why Amelia's law was passed up here in NH which requires all persons having anything to do with gas to be licensed.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Too sad.


----------



## Roger (Jul 4, 2009)

To the price shopper plumbing is plumbing & the lowest price is their best deal. This is one case where the price shopper gets bit in the but. May God bless the family, imagine what they are going through. Roger, Master plumber with 42 years experience.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I think I would have heard the gas meter take off like a race horse with an open pipe in the system when I turned it on. And then test the system if I was working behind another person or had left the jobsite and returned to turn the gas on. The guy was an idiot obviously....all of them. I never leave an open gas pipe or just a valve off without the outlet plugged or capped. Even if the gas meter is off and I'm leaving.....thats just dumb!!!


 I've smelled brand new gas meters that are still locked never been on and they are leaking through the valve. It wasnt connected to the house yet just capped on the outlet side. It was leaking at the union.


----------



## jrplumbing74 (Apr 19, 2009)

Maybe a stupid question but I wonder if the gas company had the meter shut off prior to handyman work, the new homeowner pays her deposit, did the utility company come back out and turn the meter on without checking the meter for a flow leak??


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

almost all the gas stops that i run into are not capped. i cap them whether anyone likes it or not. sometimes they don't. tough. i can't think of one good reason not cap. breid.................:rockon:


----------

